# GT: Mavericks at Bucks



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

(42-9)​ 

*AT*







 (19-32)​​*7:00pm Ch.21, ESPN-FM 103.3*​
*Who's hot:* Jason Terry 

It's easy to zero in on the 11 assists he had at Philadelphia on Sunday, but Terry's shooting also has heated up of late. He canned 14 of 27 shots over the last two games and has shot over 50 percent in three of his last four outings. ... Milwaukee's Earl Boykins, the 5-5 dynamo who was acquired a month ago from Denver, is coming off a 26-point game against his former team in which he hit six of seven 3-pointers. ... Center and former No. 1 overall draft pick Andrew Bogut is averaging 16.5 points and 10 rebounds in the last two games. 


*Who's not?* The Bucks 

After starting out 10-4, they have lost their last eight in a row against the Western Conference, including a 109-102 setback to the Denver Nuggets on Saturday in Milwaukee. ... All eight of those losses have come since the injury to Michael Redd. He's missed more than a month with a left knee strain, but is listed as day-to-day and could return to action tonight. "We don't know if Redd's coming back," said Dirk Nowitzki. "He had an unbelievable first half before he got hurt." ... The Mavericks typically go cold in Milwaukee. They've lost three of the last four at the Bradley Center and are 4-21 in Milwaukee all-time. 


*Injuries*​
*Mavericks:* D.J. Mbenga (right knee) is out. 

*Bucks:* Dan Gadzuric (left shoulder) and Bobby Simmons (right heel) are out; Brian Skinner (back) and Michael Redd (left knee) are day-to-day.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Can't believe vBookie has this as a pick'em!! 

Although I predicted this to be the Mavs' first loss in the month of February, I take it back for the purpose of this thread!! 

*Mavs by 8!!!*

Overuse of exclamation points!!! :yay:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Mavs down, we'll be back..


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

*WOW*


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Come from behind win.. Nice, great defense in the 4th, only allowed 11 points. Is there a reason why Harris didnt start?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

WOW very good defense in the fourth quarter, amazing game for Dirk and good games for the rest of the team but Croshere, Diop and Harris.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Jet said:


> Come from behind win.. Nice, great defense in the 4th, only allowed 11 points. Is there a reason why Harris didnt start?


Because he's been sucking and George is that good? :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Caption THIS!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

and this....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

"Oh man.... I almost stepped on him!"

:biggrin:


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

yeah great win to offset the knicks sweep of the lakers which WAS surprising


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

*Quote of the Day*
"A lot of people don't give him a lot of respect. He should have been MVP the last two years for what he's done for this team. I think he's proven his point." 
-- Mavs forward Josh Howard, on teammate Dirk Nowitzki

:cheers:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

It feels like Dirk didn't have a bad game all year although he had some. But has he ever been off when it really mattered ? Don't think so.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> *Quote of the Day*
> "A lot of people don't give him a lot of respect. He should have been MVP the last two years for what he's done for this team. I think he's proven his point."
> -- Mavs forward Josh Howard, on teammate Dirk Nowitzki
> 
> :cheers:


*And this:*



> Johnson said he believes that next season as many as four Dallas players - Nowitzki, Howard, Terry and Erick Dampier - could make the All-Star game when it's scheduled to be played in Johnson's hometown of New Orleans. ...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Stop the presses, Dirk's on the patch!!*


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> *Stop the presses, Dirk's on the patch!!*


Good observation! What in the world is that? A band-aid? LOL...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Good observation! What in the world is that? A band-aid? LOL...


In all seriousness, it could be a pain reliever...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I forwarded it to the gurus, Ed and David...they usually can come up with something. :biggrin:


----------

